# 6 new coils and a new DME...



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

*New Bosch coils and a new DME... no stalling.*

*Update below...*
I just got a call from my SA. They replaced all 6 coils and car is still stalling, rather frequently, the SA mentioned. The tech spoke with "BMW technical services" and based on the fault codes, the recommended fix is a new precoded DME. Looks like it won't be here until Monday. It went in a week ago. Will post details if it resolves the problem.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

:yikes:  :eeps:


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

who knows, a new DME might be the final answer. I'm guessing it's got the revised software v38 on it.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

ff said:


> I can't stand it anymore
> 
> Damn it, BMW, just issue a fix for the problem!!!!!!!!


 :stupid:


----------



## KatanaPilot (Mar 25, 2003)

Hang in there everyone.......

It took BMW almost a year if not longer to fix the stumble issue in MINIs, but they did fix it. Keep talking to your dealer, and keep calling BMW NA. Make sure they are aware of the issue........

(What's a stumble in MINIs? On MCS models, in 1st gear accelerating through 1900rpm, the engine would completely cut out. In the demo I was in, the cut out was so severe that if I had not had the seat belt on, I might have hit the windshield....)


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

rumratt said:


> Class action lawsuit? :eeps:


Uh, not initiated by me :eeps:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Scott ZHP said:


> Uh, not initiated by me :eeps:


 Quick, somebody e-mail Named Plaintiff!


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Update:

Just picked up my car after 11 days in service. My SA was agressive in troubleshooting this, as I didnt need the car for daily transport. Fingers crossed, but the stalling/RPM drop problem looks like it has been resolved for me. 

I picked the car up after normal service hours and asked the receptionist to photocopy the tech's service notes/time ticket/work order details (not typically supplied to the customer, but hey, its my car). I'll summarize the fault codes, the repairs and the notes:

Mundane:

1. State safety inspection - passed
2. State emission inspection - passed
3. Low mileage oil service, new wiper blades 

Stalling specific:

4. Fault codes: 2743, 2744, 274E detected. Cyl# 3, #5, various, respectively.
5. Valve cover gasket found leaking @ #3 cyl - replaced, possible cause, test drove car, rpm drop present.
4. all 6 Brembi coils replaced with new: 12.13.1.712.223 per SIB 12 08 03, test drove, still stalling.
5. Checked for fault codes, none found, called BMW tech hotline. Told to replace the 6 new Brembi coils with 6 new Bosch coils 12.13.1.712.219 and check for faults/stalls.
6. Car test driven and left to idle for 1 hour, RPM drop and stall, no fault codes found.
7. Contacted hotline, told to measure fuel pressure and allow to idle to stall; fuel pressure 3.5 bar constant, fuel eliminated as cause.
8. Called BMW tech hotline, told to replace DME with new/coded DME control unit 12.14.7.540.382 in conjunction w/ 6 Bosch coils, NOT Brembi. NOTE: DME is unique to the ZHP/PP, ensure correct DME.
9. Car test driven, no stall, solid RPM. Left to idle in shop for 2.5 hours, no stall/solid RPM. 

Other 

10. Oil level light lit, yet level fine. Replaced oil level sending unit, per SIB 11 07 03

Car was fine on 20mile drive home, will monitor and keep all posted.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Seems like BMW gets screwed whenever they stray from Bosch as a supplier-- first the Siemens cooling fans, now the Brembi coils...


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

Scott,

What's the build date of your car? Mine has the same problem but only stalls once every couple months. 

However, sometimes there seems to be a big flat spot in the accelleration between 2k-4/5k. Feels a little like turbo lag. 

Did yours do that?


----------



## MicahO (Apr 19, 2004)

*Thanks for the details - could become a bible for*

others with the problem. It's a hell of a lot to ask, but would it be possible for your service advisor at the dealership to tell you exactly who was talked to at BMWNA? There seem to be a number of people/dealerships that have "talked to BMWNA" and gotten "no information." If we've got a name or a number when we go in for service, there may be a higher chance that the service advisors will 1) actually CALL the hotline, and 2) get some decent information that they can act upon.

Thanks much--

--Micah O'C
'04 ZHP, with a whopping 265 miles, two sputters, two dropped idles, no stalls (yet), and perfect over 65 miles of commute this morning.


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

how's the idle overall, Scott. Is it ROUGH at all?


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Chipster said:


> Scott,
> 
> What's the build date of your car? Mine has the same problem but only stalls once every couple months.
> 
> ...


Not positive on the build date, but it was delivered in March 03.

I've experienced the flat spot twice; in gear on moderate acceleration the car just didn't want to go.

No probs on the morning commute.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

RChoudry said:


> how's the idle overall, Scott. Is it ROUGH at all?


Idle is smooth as silk at ~ 700/750 RPM in nuetral.


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

sounds like that is the fix.


interestingly, I just called a BMW parts department to ask how much a new DME would cost: $1100.00 if the customer were to fix it on his/her own!


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Glad to hear that they problem has been resolved in your car. I couldn't imagine the frustration at having such an amazing car with engine problems...

So did they fill your gas tank when you picked it up? It looks like they let it idle for at least 3.5 hours plus test drives! :eeps:


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

According to my SA the DME fix code is SW-39 and should be available no later than June. It sounds as though your persistance helped you get it earlier.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

They replaced all my coils and updated the DME as well. The car has been rock solid since!


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> Glad to hear that they problem has been resolved in your car. I couldn't imagine the frustration at having such an amazing car with engine problems...
> 
> So did they fill your gas tank when you picked it up? It looks like they let it idle for at least 3.5 hours plus test drives! :eeps:


The tank was not filled and the car was returned as filthy as it went in (as requested). To be perfectly honest, if thats all it cost me to get the issue resolved, it was money well spent - even at $2.10/gal. The odo had about 20 additional miles on it. I'm just glad the dealer/SA took the time to investigate with an aim toward resolution. It probably didn't hurt that (a) I was willing to let them keep the car as long as they wanted and (b) the tech could witness it first hand.

Apparently the DME must be replaced, an update won't fix it. I have a fairly current ETK (March 03) and the part number is not listed, so it must be recent.


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

This problem only happens with ZHP cars?


----------

